# Is his confirmation bad?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

We need better pictures....
Naked horse, only a halter and shank...
Pictures from both sides with the horse standing as square on his feet as you can.
Picture from the front, picture from the back so legs are clearly seen and where they are placed in regard to the body itself.
A picture of the head from side can also tell much about the throat-latch area and build of the facial bones...

Look at some of the other conformation threads and the pictures they presented, then do the same with your horse.
With you riding, tack covering...it is unfair of us to make comments about your horse.
Remember, opinions given are just that, "opinion"..._not fact._
What one person likes another may not... :|

The biggest thing though is what is not seen....
*Heart....*the heart of the horse, the will to try to please you can far surpass any horses build in being athletic, a horse who wants to do...
There is no measuring heart from a picture, that is what you the owner get to feel every-time you swing a leg over the back and the horse works for you...._*heart!*_
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yep. better photos, please. off hand, he does seem to be pigion breasted, but I do not think it has ANY affect on his usability. Looks like a solid, nicely built guy, to me.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

He looks like my old mare when she was younger. Same skinny legs, high withers, and narrow chest. Typical Thoroughbred. I actually think my mare had more muscle. He will probably always have a poor topline (especially when he gets old)- not much you can do about that. 

I will say my mare loved to gallop and jump, but I really had to limit her. The sticks for leg feature of most thoroughbreds makes it easier for them to develop crippling arthritis. She had to be retired at age 17 from degenerative suspensory ligaments and the vet says she probably has arthritis in every joint. 

My paint mare (same size) has double the bone mass in her legs compared with my thoroughbred. Her knees are bigger,and the cannon bone circumference is much larger. Just has much sturdier looking legs.

I absolutely love my old thoroughbred but I will never buy another one. Too heartbreaking to watch them struggle with soundness issues. Of course most horses get arthritis eventually.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

4horses said:


> He looks like my old mare when she was younger. Same skinny legs, high withers, and narrow chest. Typical Thoroughbred. I actually think my mare had more muscle. He will probably always have a poor topline (especially when he gets old)- not much you can do about that.
> .


How can you say that this horse is narrow in the chest? In the third picture he ceratainly isn't narrow! 

TBs vary greatly and if worked correctly there is absolutely no reason he shouldn't build a good top line.


----------

